# Wanted: Musicians, Singers, Composers and more



## FurryDramaShow (Mar 19, 2013)

We offer the fandom our variety show seen at more furry cons then any other. We perform our show in the Central US and as far East as TN. We are looking for those who wish to be on stage live, provide music for our performances.  Also those who wish to provide us music videos that we air during our show or music we offer before and after the closing of the main show. Our shows have been graced with Bucktown Tiger, Husky in Denial, Foxamoore, Kobi Lacroix, Artheus and providing music and comical stage acts also is Rhubarb the Bear.
 We know and understand what great music can add to a show so join us and create some Furry Drama.

check out our new FA page FurryDramaShow or if you already know who we are share us with this :iconFurryDramaShow:

Thanks and we look forward to hearing from you.

Draconis
Show Director for FDS

Shows from our 2012-13 season
WildNights, RCFM, Oklacon, Fangcon, F3con and Furry Fiesta.


----------

